# My Future Work Area



## 2PUPs (Mar 27, 2011)

Below is a couple of pics of my future work area in basement , this being an old house it needs lots of work , but worth it in the long run . I plan to put in work benches , sink with running water , shelving , and what ever else I come up with . I was ripping down horse hair plaster so pics look a lil smokey . The room size will be about 8 foot wide by 24 ft long .

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff that is really going to be nice. Please keep this thread going with your progress. Its nice to follow how everything is going from start to finish in one thread.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like something out of "This Old House"! Looks like a perfect spot!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

I was thinking like an old barn. If you can give that brick and stone wall an acid bath I bet they'll look really sharp.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

Basically what I did with my house except I split it into 2 rooms, one for cellaring and one to make my wine. Looks like one area is mainly subterranean o that would work well for the cellaring. I had to spend mega money though as I had springs of water shooting out from my floor every time it rained I dont mean hard rain. A couple of unfinished cabinets from Lowes were pretty cheap and I made the counter top. Actually the counter top I made was actually for a friends kitchen but before I could install it he put in on chocks in his garage and forgot about them being there and hit the opened button and drove right over them with his truck!!  2 of the 3 had no damage but the 3rd (luckily the small one) broke one edge so I remade it for him and took that and it fit perfect by cutting a 45* angle off the right front edge to clear my door.


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 27, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Jeff that is really going to be nice. Please keep this thread going with your progress. Its nice to follow how everything is going from start to finish in one thread.



Dan I will keep posting as I go , It will be a slow goer though , trying to finnish the boss`s kitchen at same time , and you can guess which one she wants done first .


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you going to do some self leveling cement in there?


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 27, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Are you going to do some self leveling cement in there?






Undecided on what route to take on that , The concrete floor in that area in some spots is thin , so thin you can almost break it with broom handle , was thinking of putting a P.T. wood frame and plywood floor .


----------



## Flem (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you got your work cut out for yourself. Good Luck with your project. Anxious to see the finished project.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm anxious to see your area finished, also. We're working on remodelling an area of our basement for wine making. Our basement is already 'finished', we're adding a utility sink, cabinets and lights, removing carpet and putting in tile floor. My plumbing skills suck, had to hire a plumber to fix the leaks I made running water to the sink. 
I don't know about you, but we have wine making stuff scattered all over the house right now. Having everything in one place will be soooooo nice!
Good luck on your project!
-Mike-


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 27, 2011)

My work area now is at front of house in entrance way which is an ok size for starters but have to go to kitchen for water and to steralize my equip. so this will be alot better for me .


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2011)

My floor was very close to what you are talking about for thickness. I laid about 2" of that self leveling cement down and then went over that with a very cheap linoleum. I do mean very cheap, so cheap that it tears very easily and I wouldnt recommend that cheap crap to an enemy!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I am off to home depot to get some mortar to work on the block wall . This is going to be one tough cookie to finnish , just gotta love these old houses . Also going with Wades idea for the floor , floor leveler . I think for the three other walls I will go with new framing and cover with ship lap boards for the finnished look . For ceiling I have to go with ceiling tiles as there are pipes over head . Well gotta run . Will reprt back tonight with progress . 

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Take and post pictures of progress. Good Luck


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, take pics so all can see the progress. I did so on the other wine forum before I knew of this one and it was a big hit. The first link is of the wine cellar.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=3675
and the second one is of the wine making room.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=3282


----------



## rob (Apr 2, 2011)

is thata naked picture on the door??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

I very highly doubt it, can you post the pic cause there are way too many pages to look through. I have kids so Im sure its not but wondering what it is you are referring to.


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I very highly doubt it, can you post the pic cause there are way too many pages to look through. I have kids so Im sure its not but wondering what it is you are referring to.




Wade I think he`s talking bout the pin-up gal in the bikini on my door . Forgot she was hangin round when I took pic .


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Well got most of the celing plaster down and removed . Started on cleaning old powdered mortar joints in walls. Below is a pic of what I am doing at moment .

Jeff


----------



## Racer (Apr 2, 2011)

Just curious. Do you know how old your house is? I have a similar project going on right now with my basement walls. My wife and I have stripped the old plaster and brown coat off of one wall. I started last fall re-tuck pointing it and still need to finish stuccoing over the wall to get it smooth again. It doesn't help that we also have an upstairs bedroom in the middle of a complete gut and redo. My house is right at 100yr's old and has the same limestone foundation that yours has.


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Racer , not sure about the age of foundation as the older house that sat on it burnt down , but the house that sits on it now is about 50 plus yrs or so .


----------



## Racer (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to be following your progress as you go seeing as I'll be years away from doing what your doing now. That is a nice wine rack you built there(forgot to say that earlier). Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheoS (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the artwork too


----------



## 2PUPs (Dec 1, 2011)

Well ran into a few snags while doing this project , had to put it on hold as we had a couple major house repairs that needed to be fixed , I am now able to get back to it now . Will post pics of the progress as I go . 

Jeff


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 3, 2011)

2PUPs said:


> Undecided on what route to take on that , The concrete floor in that area in some spots is thin , so thin you can almost break it with broom handle , *was thinking of putting a P.T. wood frame and plywood floor* .



That is a good route to go, imo!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 3, 2011)

Geez Pups, thats the same square footage of my enire cabin!! LOL.

Looking good though, I feel your enthusism/


----------



## MrWino (Dec 14, 2011)

That room with the stone and brick could make a real good looking wine room. There is a restaurant near me that was an old barn and the dining area is huge foundation stomes and timber framed. It reminds me of your room. I am anxious to see your results. Keep us posted


----------

